# tot d'una



## catatonia.today

tot d'una seria all of a sudden?:

de la darrera vegada que vam encendre foc n'he servat la imatge d'un cranc que *tot d'una* atansava una pinça d'or cap a nosaltres, cap al meu pare, que aleshores ja era mort però que encara ens rondava, cap a la meva germana cosint arran de finestra, cap a la porta del cancell, com cercant algú de fora. 

from the last time we lit a fire i recall the image of a crab that *all of a sudden* reached out a golden claw towards us, towards my father, who by then was already dead but still watching over us, towards my sister sewing close to the window, towards the storm door, as if it were searching for someone outside.


----------



## avellanainphilly

Sí, exacte.

La traducció em sembla correcta.
Vinga, que ja et deu faltar menys!!


----------



## catatonia.today

whew! menys...però encara 2,000 paraules.



i wouldn't be wrong if i said the text is pretty cryptic, right? it's not just me. it can't be just me.


----------



## catatonia.today

i mean, mira: 

 la distància de quatre pams i mig que separa els dos extrems d'una passa és l'exemple exacte d'una fal.làcia. En realitat, aquesta separació hauria d'anar precedida d'un vol elíptic de dinou pams pel capbaix: la incidència de la flexió genicular és clara. En conseqüència, allò que veiem com passes senzilles i planes són gambades extraordinàries. El càlcul de la força gravitatòria és erroni. Però els ull ja se'ns han avesat a la mentida


----------



## avellanainphilly

catatonia.today said:


> i wouldn't be wrong if i said the text is pretty cryptic, right? it's not just me. it can't be just me.


It's DEFINETELY not you!! That looks like a pretty awful text!


----------



## catatonia.today

thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## ivanovic77

catatonia.today said:


> la distància de quatre pams i mig que separa els dos extrems d'una passa és l'exemple exacte d'una fal.làcia. En realitat, aquesta separació hauria d'anar precedida d'un vol elíptic de dinou pams pel capbaix: la incidència de la flexió genicular és clara. En conseqüència, allò que veiem com passes senzilles i planes són gambades extraordinàries. El càlcul de la força gravitatòria és erroni. Però els ull ja se'ns han avesat a la mentida



Qui és l'autor d'aquesta bogeria?


----------



## catatonia.today

ni idea. 

ara estic per aquest tros:

 el fet de parlar en públic, sobretot si cal cridar, eixampla les barres i per tant separa de mica en mica les dents. Els grans mestres s'expressen amb la veu sibilant

  la guerra pot produir de vegades uns sons molt llunyans

  a les parets, als envans, les taques d'humitat m'atrauen la mirada, les contemplo durant hores. Per això faig córrer els mobles, per veure la humitat

  tot ha quedat igual a l'habitació on el meu pare deia missa. Tan sols, durant el dia, la variació de les ombres en cada objecte, que a certes hores omplen els envans. El meu pare deia missa de tant en tant, un parell de vegades, o tres, a l'any. Per a ell sol. La meva germana encara era al bressol, la mare feinejava a la cuina


----------

